# Bobcats game discussion thread



## Diable

We're playing at PHX tonight.Surprisingly we're not even getting blown out like our recent road games.It's tied right now and we aren't playing too badly.

If we want to make the playoffs this year it's time to start winning and right now.We're only 4.5 games out of the last playoff spot,but there are four other teams ahead of us.Therefore the only way we're going to get in is for the bobcats to start winning games and keep winning games


----------



## Diable

looked like the suns were going to blow us out for awhile,their bench came in to start the 2nd and really killed us,but the cats got it together and Raja hit a trey at the halftime buzzer to make it 59-54 suns...Which is a whole lot better than I was expecting given our recent performances on the road


----------



## Diable

We played a mostly competitive game in PHX,but pretty much self-destructed in one stretch that pretty much lost the game.Biggest problem was that Okafor couldn't guard Shaq,but then the refs also let Shaq bulldoze him with his shoulder several times and we caught some really baffling calls in this game.The worst was when gerald fouled out with a few minutes left in the game.I've never seen anything like that call,it was totally bizarre and incorrect,but only one of many highly suspect calls that went against us.It's not a surprise,it's bad enough to be a bad team.Even worse is when you're a bad team that is completely disrespected by the zebras.

Tonight we're at Sacremento,which is 0-22 against the east this year.I think that streak ends tonight.They're healthy and they've got a lot of new players....And we're just absolutely putrid on the road.


----------



## Diable

looks like we win this game unless we have a total collapse


----------



## Diable

Playing the Warriors in Oakland tonight.Second Half just started and we're up four.If we could start winning some games the playoffs might start looking like a possibility.Some of the teams ahead of us have their own problems and none of them are formidable ball teams...Now it's tied...Diaw for three


----------



## gi0rdun

That was weird.


----------



## Diable

bobcats win another roadgame.It was an extremely exciting game actually and we got some luck when SJax threw the ball away with under three seconds left.I really never expected this team could score enough to hang with GSW,but we got some help from a lot of guys


We gain ground on all the other crappy teams between us and the playoffs too.I guess they're only 2.5 games behind the bucks for the final playoff spot,but they're tied with the pacer,half a game behind the knicks,1.5 behind Chicago and two behind the Nets...So we'd have to be less crappy than a lot of other crappy teams if we want to compete for that spot.I'd cheer for the lottery balls if I saw our salvation there,but I don't.Chances are we're right there in the purgatory where you suck too much to make the playoffs and not enough to get anyone who can really help you in the draft.


----------



## HKF

I don't get Don Nelson. He sits Jamal Crawford to get the young guys minutes. You do that in April, not in February. Good win for Charlotte.


----------



## Diable

playing the clippers tonight...We were down big before I turned it to this game and now we're down six at the half.Milwaukee won tonight so we have to have a win to stay within 3 games of the last playoff spot


----------



## Diable

bobcats escape with the ugly win...can't say I was impressed,but it counts the same in the standings.They stay three behind the bucks,but they pass the knicks and the pacers.Next game is tuesday at home against Chicago which is two games ahead of Charlotte right now.


----------



## Diable

Cats blow out the bulls,although I wasn't even interested enough to figure out it wasn't on local tv until halftime of the duke game.The nets also beat the bucks which puts Charlotte two back of the 8th playoff spot.The Nets are half a game behind Milwaukee and the bulls are a game back...So that makes it a lot more complicated.Still this makes the playoffs a far more distinct possiblity than it would have been if not for the winning streak.If they really want to make the playoffs they should continue winning


----------



## Diable

I just remembered that we're playing the Hawks at home tonight.We were up 18 when I turned it.Now it's 13,but we've got 39 pts with a couple minutes gone from the second quarter


----------



## Diable

Raymond made two huge driving layups late in the 4th....Now he bricks two free throws with under 30 seconds remaining and Diaw goes over the back...Up five with 28 seconds remaining.


----------



## Diable

So the Nets lose tonight and we move into a tie with them.SInce the bulls and bucks are tied going into tonight's game between those teams we'll be 1.5 games behind the winner and a half game behind the loser.We already have the tiebreaker with the bulls and I know we've got a game remaining with NJ that would give us a tiebreaker over them if we won.


----------



## Basel

Big win tonight.


----------



## Diable

Bobcats beat the knicks,pretty strong shooting game.We're now a game behind the bulls,tied with the bucks and half a game ahead of the Nets.Since we have the tiebreaker with the bulls that counts big time in our favor.At this point it seems very likely that the 8th seed will be decided by tiebreakers.Of course we could just win the rest of our games and shoot for home court in the first round


----------



## Diable

Charlotte hung in this one just fine until there was about 8 or 9 minutes left in the game...then they must have been outscored something like 16 to 4 to close out the game.Spurs hit a bunch of shots,we made a bunch of turnovers to end the game....Not like I expected to win this game,but it certainly would have been nice.In fact a win tonight would have given us the 8 seed as Milwaukee lost.As it is we're a game back of Chicago and a half game behind Milwaukee and NJ


----------



## Diable

Bobcats really had every oppurtunity to beat Houston tonight.They really played very well,but they didn't hit shots when they needed to.A bucket or two down the stretch was all they needed.The bulls lost and the only thing left for tonight is to hope Milwaukee and NJ lose also


----------



## Zuca

Losing to Timberwolves, even in the road, can't help Bobcats cause.


----------



## Diable

Nice easy win tonight.I think we're a game behind the Bucks and the Bulls.We have the tiebreaker on the Bulls,but Milwaukee has it on us.If there's a three way tie our record against the East sucks so we're really not in as good a shape as it looks at first glance.However we've some winnable games coming up and the best course of action right now would be to go out and win them.


----------



## Diable

Playing the Kings tonight and they look completely inept so far...of course we automatically foul the three point shooter as I write that.It's 22-12 and could be a lot worse since we're getting a lot of open looks,run out and downright blown assignments by the kings.Apparently they're dealing with a lot of injuries..I didn't know Calvin Booth was even in the league and I don't think he would be if they had a choice about it.


----------



## Diable

This team played so well for awhile...but right now they just disgust me.You're playing pretty much the worst team in the league you get a twenty point league and you cought it up.They got lucky and had a chance at the end and blow two layups after getting offensive board.


----------



## Diable

We win our last homegame,although it was not on my tv...Right now Chicago is up nine on the knicks with 4 minutes remaining.Only chance we have is for them to start losing.Right now we're 2 behind the Pistons,but we don't have the tiebreaker with them I think.If the bulls lost we'd only be 1.5 behind them,but the knicks suck too much to help us out I'm sure.


----------



## nutmeged3

This is where this schedule comes into play. 4 Road games in a row left, let's see if we can put this together, we'll need some help but we might find a way to sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## Diable

Sixers aren't good for a damned thing.If they could have beaten Chicago tonight we might have had a real chance(albeit a slight one)Now Chicago's magic number is 1 which means we have to win all our games and they have to lose all their games for us to make the playoffs.I'd guess the same thing is true for the pistons since I'm pretty sure they have the tiebreaker.Unless the tooth fairy is suiting up for the rest of the season it's pretty much over.Next game is against CHicago though.I guess it's a playoff game in reality.Or it could be a play out game just as easily.


----------

